# incline bench press max weight for reps



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

just wondering whats your guys incline barbell bench press like weight wise

say 45 degree, for reps 5 - 10

im having to do this as it doesnt effect my chest tear at all it seems i havent really pushed it yet either but i hit 120k for 12 reps on my own no spot last monday then followed with 130k for 6 but i have more in me i think 

which weight for reps was ok i thought, chest tear was 2cm long and only 4 months ago so i was pleased and iv'e never excelled in bench press


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Some impressive weight there :thumbup1:

I think the problem you are going to have with this thread is the angle, or what people say the angle of the bench is.

I have always been shtie at incline compared with my flat bench so for the last few wks have swapped and used incline as my main excises.

Got 180 for 1 other wk although the bench was a bit flater than 45deg


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Nice going mate, i was always told 30-35 degrees, but to change it every now and then.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

eurgar said:


> Some impressive weight there :thumbup1:
> 
> I think the problem you are going to have with this thread is the angle, or what people say the angle of the bench is.
> 
> ...


im complete opposite, even when i was starting off wanting to break the 2 plate mark 100kilo i decided i would break it on incline before flat...... good shoulders i guess


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Nice going mate, i was always told *30-35* degrees, but to change it every now and then.


this could be an argument if we were talking maximum chest use over delts for muscle building

as this is a power thread i think will say 35-45 degree is cool :thumbup1:

i might get a vid on monday of my incline press as i came off cycle this week so strength wont be as great for the next 3 months :lol: but this will never be my best as im still making ground from my pec tear, how ever i seem to be firing quite well on incline and the 45 degree keeps it right from flat press where i tore it so i feel safer there

i wonder what JW can incline i know more than me (i wont have the highest FACT) but he doesnt like a challenge so prob wouldnt want to win this


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Recovering well mate,good to hear it:beer:

Im crap at incline compared to flat too,never tried 45 degrees,either way 120x12 is impressive for anyone,nevermind someone recovering from a tear!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

at my peak i was doing 130 for good clean reps no problem. ive done 150 for 6 on incline, thats after flat aswell :whistling:  .


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> *Recovering well mate,good to hear it* :beer:
> 
> Im crap at incline compared to flat too,never tried 45 degrees,either way 120x12 is impressive for anyone,nevermind someone recovering from a tear!


thanks bro


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> at my peak i was doing 130 for good clean reps no problem. *ive done 150 for 6 on incline*, thats after flat aswell :whistling:  .


possible contender for the 1st spot


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> possible contender for the 1st spot


  , in my prime when i was on test, tren, mast yeah....ive lost over 2 stone since then mate, doubt i could do 120... :cursing:

im sure JP has done bit more than me?

looked on youtube see if the were any 150kg incline press lifts, found one, funny enough 6 reps too, my form was slightly better than this though............. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've done 167.5kg a few years ago.

Pscarb did 165 a few days earlier so had to beat him


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> , in my prime when i was on test, tren, mast yeah....ive lost over 2 stone since then mate, doubt i could do 120... :cursing:
> 
> im sure JP has done bit more than me?
> 
> looked on youtube see if the were any 150kg incline press lifts, found one, funny enough 6 reps too, my form was slightly better than this though............. :lol: :lol:


if anyone thinks this form counts then :ban: :lol:

seen it so many times though ****s thinking there pressing alot by doing this kind of press


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> I've done 167.5kg a few years ago.
> 
> Pscarb did 165 a few days earlier so had to beat him


yea wa.nker i remembe that was well chuffed as it was for reps.....bet you cant do that now:whistling:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> yea wa.nker i remembe that was well chuffed as it was for reps.....bet you cant do that now:whistling:


Not since my shoulder op caused by lifting too heavy lol  :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Not since my shoulder op caused by lifting too heavy lol  :lol:


what shoulder injury? you went into hospital to get your legs lengthened.... :thumb:


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> what shoulder injury? you went into hospital to get your legs lengthened.... :thumb:


I guess the op was a failure then:lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

eurgar said:


> I guess the op was a failure then:lol:


 no far from it his legs nearly doubled in length now they are just over 8" in length:thumb:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> yea wa.nker i remembe that was well chuffed as it *was for reps*.....bet you cant do that now:whistling:


how many did you get on 165k out of interest?

my old training partner (he's taken to mma now :cursing: ) ive seen him smash out 10 reps on 160kilo 45 degree.......blokes a freak though


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh dear im not even going to embarrass myself by putting what i incline bench haha

some good weights in here though lads!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I tried 45 degree last week and seemed to hit my front delts to much ?? maybe poor form.

30 degree seemed to work much better for me.

As for weight, its pathetic compaired to you guys, but I can generally do around 110 for 4-5 on the last set


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

No way I can go to 45 degrees in safety on my bench,so i'll have to bow out gracefully:lol:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> gna try next week, got 140kg for 4 reps on barbell behind neck press friday so *shud be able to get `10-12 on 45* degrees, maybe a single out of 4 dunno but i use the 45degree alot, can close grip 140 for a double ,
> 
> im stronger on 45 too cos of delts.:laugh:


thats impressive for that rep range, if that vid comes on im not even going to bother with my 3 plate attempt....was hoping for 5reps at a best at 140k with a carefull warm up

i think you should 160k for 5 or more with vid and poss be game over for while :thumb:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> No way I can go to 45 degrees in safety on my bench,so i'll have to bow out gracefully:lol:


were having 1 flown in especially :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I can manage about 180kgs for about 6 at my best, at the end of a prep at the moment so last week 3x15 120kg :cursing:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> how many did you get on 165k out of interest?
> 
> my old training partner (he's taken to mma now :cursing: ) ive seen him smash out 10 reps on 160kilo 45 degree.......blokes a freak though


i got 7 unasisted and 1 more with a little help....



CJones said:


> I tried 45 degree last week and seemed to hit my front delts to much ?? maybe poor form.
> 
> 30 degree seemed to work much better for me.
> 
> As for weight, its pathetic compaired to you guys, but I can generally do around 110 for 4-5 on the last set


weight is relative to the individual mate if that is you pushing to your max then that is good mate


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

appreciate it mate, I'm not sure if different people use front delts more / less, whilst benching, than others but I seem to blast them loads.

I find that dropping the weight is the only way I hit my chest properly on incline.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

big silver back said:


> I can manage about 180kgs for about 6 at my best, at the end of a prep at the moment so last week 3x15 120kg :cursing:


you hench [email protected] :cursing: :lol:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

well went in today with all thoughts of a vid of 140k for max reps, had stressfull morning taking car into service and repairs, left my gym bag in the car so didnt have my gym kit with me which didnt help

matched last weeks max weight for reps was 130k for 6-7 i lost count through screaming 

disapointed cause off cycle now for 10-12 weeks


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> well went in today with all thoughts of a vid of 140k for max reps, had stressfull morning taking car into service and repairs, left my gym bag in the car so didnt have my gym kit with me which didnt help
> 
> matched last weeks max weight for reps was 130k for 6-7 i lost count through screaming
> 
> disapointed cause off cycle now for 10-12 weeks


  yeah...ok.... :whistling: :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> yeah...ok.... :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


sh1t typo sorry off cycle for 1 - 2 weeks :thumb:

last cycle was cell tech i gained an amazing 7lb's imediatlely as i walked out the shop with 3 tubs under my arms


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> this could be an argument if we were talking maximum chest use over delts for muscle building
> 
> as this is a power thread i think will say 35-45 degree is cool :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


I have doubled 200kg on about 45 deg

prob get 180kg for about 5+ if did 1st

But i dont do anymore

However, if you doubt my numbers JJ then bet me and I will vid:thumb:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I have doubled 200kg on about 45 deg
> 
> prob get 180kg for about 5+ if did 1st
> 
> ...


me doubt you...... 

180k for 5 would game over this thread so please give us mear mortals a chance

whats your shoulder barbell press max out of interest ? say 5 reps ish

p.s i feel and all round alfa lift thread coming on no holds bar anything impressive counts just big lifts and bigger egos listed :thumbup1:


----------

